# weißer Koi wird rot



## flignano (21. Mai 2012)

Hallo Forum,habe gestern stundenlang alle Koi Krankheiten Listen gelesen,die ich gefunden habe aber keine schlüßige Antwort gefunden.Habe seit 2 Wochen 2 neue kleine angeblich gesunde Kois in meinem Teich, nach einigen Tagen bekam mein weißer Tancho Kohako 45 cm feine rote Streifen zunächst in längs, dann um jede Schuppe,er sieht aus als ob er von einem dünnen roten Netz überzogen ist.Das ganze wurde immer stärker, er begann zu springen, zu scheuern,einer der kleinen scheuert jetzt auch.Durchs Scheuern einige blutunterlaufene Flecken am Rücken. Wasserwerte Nitrit Nitrat neg, KH 8 GH 6 pH 7.Temp zuletzt 12 jetzt wieder 17° Flossen rosig,die Rückenflosse am Ansatz rot,benützt sie kaum.Dg: irgendwelche Hautparasiten aber keine sichtbar. da kein TA in 100km Umkreis Malachite gegeben,kaum Änderung.Ansonsten lebhaft,verfressen wie immer,zutraulich wie immer.Was kann ich tun?


----------



## Moonlight (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: weißer Koi wird rot*

hallöchen,lach. dem titel entnehme ich,das dein weißer koi rot oder rot gefleckt geworden ist. das liegt an der blutlinie. ist keine krankheit o.ä. der koi macht lediglich eine art pupertät durch. trotzdem wäre er prima,wenn du dich,die filtertn,deinen teich und dessen bewohner etwas vorstellen könntest.   mandy


----------



## Digicat (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: weißer Koi wird rot*

Servus 

und Herzlich Willkommen

Ich bin kein Koi-Spezi, aber könnte es nicht auch ein Sonnenbrand sein 

Welches Futter (Name & Art) wären von Interesse ...

Mit Malachite hast die Bakis im Filter gehimmelt ... Nitritpeak beachten.
Also Nitrit mehrmals in der Woche messen.

Falls ich damit falsch liege, bitte um sofortige Korrektur, hilft ja dann dem Thread-Opener nicht.


----------



## Moonlight (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: weißer Koi wird rot*

Das ist ja komisch ... bisher hab ich Bilder und Beiträge vom Handy aus auch gesehen.
Diesmal wohl nicht, denn da war nach "Hallo Forum" Schluß ...  sonst hätte ich nocht gelacht:?!

Also nach den Bildern zu urteilen sieht das nach Stresseinblutungen aus, was verschiedene Ursachen haben kann.
Schlechte Wasserwerte, Besucher des Nachtens am Teich (Katze etc.), __ Parasiten, Sonnenbrand (kein Sonnenschutz) oder zu viele "böse" Bakterien (zu wenig Wasserwechsel).

Was davon kannst Du ausschließen?

Mandy


----------



## flignano (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: weißer Koi wird rot*

Hallo Mandy
als erstes wurden feine rote Längslinien an den Schuppenrändern sichtbar, dann um die ganze Schuppe herum bis es so eine art Netzstruktur hatte.dann wurde Flossenansatz dunkel gleichzeitig hat er zu scheuern begonnen und jetzt beidseits am Rücken kleine Einblutungen. Das ganze hat sich auch ohne Sonne verschlechtert, Katzen nachts kann ich nicht ausschließen,der Teich ist 130 cm tief und so angelegt,daß Katzen kaum das Ufer betreten können. __ Parasiten war auch mein Verdacht, vor allem da auch 2 neue dazukamen,einer auch scheuert,aber keine sichtbaren Parasiten. Als Futter gabs Multifit Koisticks. Hab das Malachite natürlich nicht sofort reingeschüttet sondern erst nach ca 1 Woche der langsamen Verschlechterung. Teich hat mind.15000 l bei 3 Kois 40-50 und 2x 20cm,Oase screenmatic für 56000l


----------



## Zacky (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: weißer Koi wird rot*

Hallo erstmal...

in Bezug auf einen Tierarzt (Koidoc) würde ich zumindest mal bei ihm anrufen und ihm den Sachverhalt schildern. Ich habe es damals auch nur so gemacht und er hat mir zumindest über die Ferndiagnose und anhand der Bilder sagen können, womit (welche mögliche Krankheit) wir rechnen könnten. Das hat nichts gekostet und der Rat / Hinweis hat das größere Übel verhindert. Die Bilder sehen dafür ja ganz gut aus.

Versuchs mal. 

Bedenke auch, dass du nach dem Einsatz von Malachite auch wieder Wasserwechsel machen solltest.


----------



## Moonlight (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: weißer Koi wird rot*

Ach jeee,der beitrag ist ja gaanz am ende. wie gehts dem tancho. . . schon besserung in sicht? was hast du bisher unternommen?


----------



## Zermalmer (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: weißer Koi wird rot*

Hallo flignano,
auch wenn ein Koi-TA nicht in Deiner Nähe ist...  Anrufen und fragen und bei Anforderung Wasserwerte und ggf. Fotos per email bereithalten sollte die Distanz zwar nicht verringern, aber auf Grund der Erfahrung könnte der Tierarzt erstmal was empfehlen bis er (in seinem sicher aktuell sehr vollen Terminkalender) zu Dir hinkommen kann.

Leider bzw. aktuell noch zum Glück hab ich keine Erfahrung mit der Reaktionszeit von Koi-Docs.
Ich kann mir halt nur vorstellen, dass sie (wie oben schon angedeutet) aktuell viel unterwegs sein werden.


----------



## flignano (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: weißer Koi wird rot*

Hallo Forum 
Danke für die Anregungen,hab inzwischen jemand aufgetrieben der einen Abstrich gemacht hat und Trichodina sowie Ichthyophthirius gefunden hat.Die Tiere haben eine KPM Therapie hinter sich, der Tancho schaut wieder wesentlich besser aus, aber alle scheuern gelegentlich.Also werde ich noch eine Malachite Th gegen den Ichthyo nachschießen müssen in der Hoffnung das Übel endlich beseitigt zu haben.
Grüße:


----------



## Moonlight (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: weißer Koi wird rot*

Sehr schön. Problem erkannt, Problem gebannt ... 

Alles Gute für die Fische ... 

Mandy


----------

